# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Getting rid of snails



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Hi to all:

Anyone out there who has any idea in getting rid of or controlling snails? I have three tanks and all have certain amount of snails; conical-shaped and around one inch maximum size. They simply reproduce way too prolifically. I have tried to rinse the gravels with hot boiling water(with fish removed, of course) to little success, as some always survived! I have heard some people using loaches. What would be the best species or genera to use then? Any method welcomed! Thank you very much!

Paul


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Hi to all:

Anyone out there who has any idea in getting rid of or controlling snails? I have three tanks and all have certain amount of snails; conical-shaped and around one inch maximum size. They simply reproduce way too prolifically. I have tried to rinse the gravels with hot boiling water(with fish removed, of course) to little success, as some always survived! I have heard some people using loaches. What would be the best species or genera to use then? Any method welcomed! Thank you very much!

Paul


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

"Conical" sounds like Malaysian trumpet snails. Clown loaches eat them and will even dig into the substrate to get them out. I'm told that skunk loaches will eat them, too. Clown loaches are big and boistrous, like to be in groups and may damage plants. Maybe skunk loaches would be a little more manageable.


Roger Miller

"The indispensible first step to getting the things you want out of life is this: Decide what you want" -- Ben Stein


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Thanks alot, Roger! Yeah, all of my tanks aren't very large, unfortunately. So I don't think clown loaches would be a good choice since I heard they will grow quite large. The Skunk loaches that you mentioned about, what is their scientific name? And how big will they grow? My tanks range from 10 gallons to 29 gallons. Or, any other method that you know which are effective in getting rid of snails? Thank you very much!

Paul


----------



## ddaquaria (Nov 12, 2004)

I have tried striata loaches, and they worked very well. I have also tried a single dwarf puffer in a 20L, and it is working out well so far. The straita loaches tend to stay small, and usually Tropical Village off S. Shephard keeps them in stock.

120 Oceanic: S. American Creek/425W-MHs/2228+2026 Eheims/Dupla Reactor 400
120 Oceanic: algae and java fern
120 Oceanic: SE Asian ditch/500 W-MHs/2028+2226 Eheims/Dupla Reactor 400


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

big D, thanks for the great info as well! So you also know about Village fish store, huh? How cool! I used to live in Austin as well, when I went to UT. Austin, as I remembered, had two great fish stores, Amazonia and Aquatech, both of which carried awesome fish species! But yeah, like you said, I think the only great fish store as far as I know, is the Village! I will make a trip there this week to see if they have the Botia striata. Thanks again!

Paul


----------



## ddaquaria (Nov 12, 2004)

There is also a store near Nasa Rd 1 - I think it is called Neptune's Garden. I have not been there yet, so I have no idea of what to expect; but that may be a little closer to you.

120 Oceanic: S. American Creek/425W-MHs/2228+2026 Eheims/Dupla Reactor 400
120 Oceanic: algae and java fern
120 Oceanic: SE Asian ditch/500 W-MHs/2028+2226 Eheims/Dupla Reactor 400


----------



## anonapersona (Mar 11, 2004)

City Pets (Beltway at Beechnut) has botia striata in stock right now, as of this past weekend they had a bunch, maybe 20 in a tank, $3.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Hey, thanks for the info on City Pets, anonapersona! I do frequently go there to check out their fishes. Great bargain on many fishes, however, often at the expense of sometimes cruel fish handlings on the employees' behalves. So...it all depends which factor you're willing to forego.......lower prices with risk of fish health or better treatment of fishes elsewhere with higher prices. That is not to say, of course, that they don't have well-conditioned fishes. I guess it's all a matter of luck. Actually, today I finally went to the Village and got myself a Botia striata plus some lilaeopsis. Again, thanks for the advice









Paul


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

A little late with the information, but the skunk loach is Botia horae.

Roger Miller

"The indispensible first step to getting the things you want out of life is this: Decide what you want" -- Ben Stein


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Ah, really? Oops~ Well, I got Botia striata because that was the only loach they had besides the clown loach. Plus, the guy who worked there said either the Zebra loach(B.striata) or the Peat puffer would do the job of eliminating snails. I only got one loach as I wanted to see if he really does eat snails. Another experiment underway, I suppose. But thanks again, Roger









Paul


----------



## anonapersona (Mar 11, 2004)

I hope you'll keep us posted on how they do, I'm sort of considering using one, a few?, in a new tank... if they fit... if they won't bother the kuhlie loaches...if they are not too competitive for the food that hits the bottom, the kuhlies have enough issues with the serpae tetra and the amano shrimp.


----------



## ddaquaria (Nov 12, 2004)

The striata worked well for me - even in my discus tank. It think it was Tom Barr that recommended them to me about a year ago. They tend to stay small (I've had mine for about 6 months now).

My discus tank (120 Gallon) was almost a growout for trumpet snails, and three of them put a nice dent in the snail population. I moved them to another tank with clown loaches, and they get along great. I take snails from another tank to feed the loaches, and the only remains are shells. At night you can see (and hear) the clown loaches going after the large ones and the striates eating the small ones. Like a buffet.

For something even smaller, I'm experimenting with a dwarf puffer in a 20Long. He is doing a great job so far, and I have seen no harm to the shrimp or other fish in teh tank.

120 Oceanic: S. American Creek/425W-MHs/2228+2026 Eheims/Dupla Reactor 400
120 Oceanic: algae and java fern
120 Oceanic: SE Asian ditch/500 W-MHs/2028+2226 Eheims/Dupla Reactor 400


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Hey to all:

Again, always many thanks to everyone! So far the striata is doing well. And ya know, the stories people have told in the past about loaches disappearing for no reason and then appearing again were true! I don't know why, but mine tend to hide in some place sometimes, and then would just appear out of nowhere! My tank is small; a meager 20-gal without any hiding places(I think). But I guess it's ok. Snails so far are posing no real threat, but that's only because I have recently redone the aquascaping in there. Removed the fishes, reduced the water to almost none, and then dousing the tank with boiling hot water in hope to kill off snails. However, some DID survive. Hence my last resolution by using the loach~ He/she is very friendly; at least not bothering my other fishes. I'm thinking to get maybe one or two more, since my mother seemed to like them, haha! So that is my story on how I got a loach. Only time will tell


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

Do get at least a couple more if you can manage it; loaches are very social creatures and do much better in groups, and it will give you a chance to enjoy their interesting behaviors. One thing about loaches in general--the more places they have to hide in your tank, the more happy and secure they'll be and the more likely you are to see them out and about.

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Thank you very much for the advice, Vicki! I guess my worry for the little loach disappearing wasn't necessary







Yeah, I sometimes discover him/her going in and out of the various 'holes' created as the result of my recent aquascaping. I didn't think any'one' would use it, haha! And also thanks on supporting, indirectly, my desire to get one or two more of the same kind! Even though my mother told me she would like to see more of them, that didn't warrant enough reason for me to get it. Now I do, though, thanks to you^_^ Yeah, I will do just that!

Paul


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

An update on my 20-gal tank with indestructible snail population. Finally got 3 more zebra loaches today, and everything is looking good. The new-comers found their new home of holes as soon as I dropped them right from the bag! The original loach sometimes seem to distance him/herself from the other three new neighbors. All in all, everybody is getting along fine. Rainbows, guppies, and sword-tail glide through the top and mid water levels while the loaches cautiously patrol the ground. Whether they actually chow down on the snails remains to be seen. However, just when I was at the lfs today I saw the loaches actually picking and poking at the snails in their tank! Let's hope the same will happen in mine! I will try to take some picture of this tank soon.


----------



## imported_Zhima (Oct 9, 2003)

My dwarf puffer cleans out all thin shelled snails, and my kauli loach eats some of my hard shelled Malaysian Trumpet Snails.

My friend told me that he overdosed Potassium Chloride Salt (supposed to be fertilizer) into his tank and his egg bearing Amano Shrimp spawned. I was hoping to take a chance to spawn my Amano shrimp, so I added 2 teaspoons of Potassium Salt into my tank, but I got many deaths. The shrimps all died, and most of the Malaysian Trumpet Snails died also; my fish were all fine, but they were all gathering at the surface gasping for air. I assume my water density went up and lack Oxygen, since the most Oxygen needy species (shrimp and snails) of the tank died.








Zhima


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Zhima:

Thanks for the info on the puffers







So I guess they really work on eating snails. So far I don't see any snails that are alive in my tank with the loaches added. Therefore I am assuming that they have done their part and all is well~ Now if only they could be less shy, my zebras, that is. How about your kuhlis; are they shy? As for the shrimps, all I know is many if not all, invertebrates are incredibly sensitive to any chemicals added; more so than the fish. And what happened to your shrimps and snails was not uncommon for I have heard similar tales from other people. Also, you might want to look into the dosage of the chemical you added. I am simply assuming, since your friend's amount worked, maybe you could ask him just what the exact amount he had used. All in all, when something as severe as your case has happened, you would want to immediately do a partial water change. I would do a 50% change or more, since you said even your fish were gasping for air at the surface. As for spawning the shrimps, if your friend's method doesn't work then you could always try to duplicate their natural habitat. As much as many readings I have done on spawning fishes and invertebrates, I have almost always heard the aquarists doing just so. Best of luck on your endeavor, though









BTW, is that your picture? If it is then could you tell me how you did that? I also would like to try that;P Thanks alot!

Paul


----------

